# Danget!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was hobbling around a rocky mountain the other day chasing Chuckars with my SBE-II (Max-4 camo pattern) and tripped and scratched the camo up on the end of the barrel  Its not terrible, but I worry about rust now

Any suggestions on how to repair it or who to take it to?

I know that some of you might snicker at me for whining about scratching my gun, but I honestly would rather break an arm than damage my guns.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know who to take it to, but I do have a very serious suggestion. Get a cheapo shotgun that's scratched to heck and use it exclusively as a chukar gun. If you're like me you'll fall once in awhile while hunting chukars. Either that or you'll get yourself into situations where guns have to be unloaded and tossed so that you have all 4 limbs free to climb. I only had to do that when Scooby fell off a cliff and broke his leg last year.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How about some touch up paint? You can mask it real good and just touch up the scratches yourself. I guess I'd have to see a picture of the damage to make that assessment though.. :|


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> How about some touch up paint? You can mask it real good and just touch up the scratches yourself. I guess I'd have to see a picture of the damage to make that assessment though.. :|


The damage is minimal. Just a couple scratches about 1/4" or so. And not very noticeable. I just worry about having it rust in that spot now. (But I am just a gun nazi that wants his guns in tip-top shape)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > How about some touch up paint? You can mask it real good and just touch up the scratches yourself. I guess I'd have to see a picture of the damage to make that assessment though.. :|
> ...


Battle scars.. I know, I'm that way too, even if you fix it in your mind it's always there :wink:

I'm thinking touch up paint and turn it into a chuckar gun as suggested, cause afterall you'll probably end up with some more.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I know that some of you might snicker at me for whining about scratching my gun, but I honestly would rather break an arm than damage my guns.


Ya - I like guns in perfect condition.

As suggested some oil based camo paints should cover some small marks and someone else will never notice.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

You might also want to look into some Duracoat, but it may be more of a hassle, but it is tough stuff.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

My experience says, "If you use a gun, it gets battle scars." 
Goes with the territory. 

Touch up paint, yes!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

go into a model store like model airplanes or walmart has a model section, get some clear coat paint sealer... dab a bit in the scratch let it dry for a day. I've been doing this for years, i am the clumsiest MOFO in the world, my 870 looks like i play baseball with it, but it doesn't have any rust, been doing this for 15 or so years.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

nail polish.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

One time I was watching Mtv and learned a valuable life lesson. Here it is: So this girl wanted to be made into a pro BMX racer, and Mtv hired this world champ BMXer from Australia to teach her how... They bought her all the racing equipment necessary to be a BMX champ, including a brand new shiny bike... The dude from Australia shows up and sees the beautiful bike. He then proceeds to take the bike, lift it over his head and chuck it across the street. The aesthetics of the bike were screwed, scratched every where... The girl screamed, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" He then taught her that the only way she was going to get everything she needs out of that bike was to not be afraid to scratch it up a bit.... I think we have all learned something from this post.

You are welcome.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> One time I was watching Mtv and learned a valuable life lesson. Here it is: So this girl wanted to be made into a pro BMX racer, and Mtv hired this world champ BMXer from Australia to teach her how... They bought her all the racing equipment necessary to be a BMX champ, including a brand new shiny bike... The dude from Australia shows up and sees the beautiful bike. He then proceeds to take the bike, lift it over his head and chuck it across the street. The aesthetics of the bike were screwed, scratched every where... The girl screamed, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" He then taught her that the only way she was going to get everything she needs out of that bike was to not be afraid to scratch it up a bit.... I think we have all learned something from this post.
> 
> You are welcome.


Although I agree with the point you make here. Its not the asthetics (or how ever that is spelled) that I am concerned with. Otherwise I would not have purchased an ugly camo gun. I am more so concerned that the damage can be a spot that could rust. BUT I still want my firearms to be in good condition. After all, they are an investment


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Bluing pen. Touch up the scratches with one and they will just turn into black accents to the pattern.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

And to prevent damage like this in the future, buy yourself an extended choke tube, so it takes the damage instead!


----------

